# Gaggia Classic 2017



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

I have acquired a Classic from 2017 (don't ask). It's in really good condition but I want to strip it down. Can't seem to find much information on this or even a parts/wiring diagram. Wondered if anyone could assist? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Parts diagrams here: https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Diagrams/cc-47.aspx

Not sure I have seen wiring diagrams, but a quick Google finds them: https://wiki.wholelattelove.com/File:CLASSIC_Electrical_Diagram.pdf


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If taking it apart then remember the hose clamps used item 1 in diagram are single use so you will need to replace them, suggest ordering a bag of them before you start. https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Hose-Clamp-ø-78-95mm-OEM---996530007742/m-4068.aspx

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GAGGIA-Classic-2015-V2-Diagram-2/cc-212.aspx


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

@Gav86thanks for the help. I had been on the espresso shop site but for some reason only found one of the 2 diagrams.

@HDAV thanks also for your help. I had found another article about the clamps and had come to the conclusion not to strip it down to the chassis for cleaning for exactly that reason. I had already descaled it and it runs really well and is actually in great condition. It's going to be given as a Christmas present and I'm actually quite pleased with it now.

I do still have a couple of questions, well 3, if anyone can help:

The Portafilter internally was dark brown with coffee oil staining. It has cleaned up very well but the interior has much more of a copper colour than I'm used to from older machines. Is this normal?

It came with a single and double pressurised basket plus a double unpressurised basket which looks unused. The intended recipient may well benefit by using Pressurised baskets at least initially. There wasn't a perfect crema pin with the machine. I think I have one of these from a pre 2015 machine but the parts diagram shows a different device and also the hole at the bottom of the portafilter has a bigger diameter. Are they compatable?

Does anyone have a photo of the interior of one of these? The safety valve outlet pie routing looks a little strange and tight.

Thanks again for any assistance.


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

A couple of pics attached


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

With regards the "perfect crema" pin, they are required for the pressurised basket. And if it fits in the portafilter, it's the right one. It just needs to sit in there and break up the fine high pressure jet from the portafilter.

I'd not be worried about the chrome going away, the only possible downside is that it'll need cleaning more often as copper/brass is less non-stick compared to chrome.


----------

